# Dog-proof



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Set one Trap today----snow is about all gone so maybe this raccoon will come out again---Its Cool now 36 and some small snow flakes in the air----Looks like he has a good pelt.--------hasn't been around since the 31st*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Look good man that’s a big raccoon hope you got that trap staked down good


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like hes nice and fat Skip.

I know a few Georgia boys that would love chow'in down on him with some sweet potatoes--- parboiled and baked. :eating:

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

One of my favorite bluegrass musicians, Jimmy Martin, thinks enough of raccoon tablefare, that it would be the best dish imaginable to serve to the preacher, who was coming for dinner.

And, yes, I have this tune and CD.

Good friend, Steve McComas, introduced me to this tune:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well the dog proof raccoon trap is under a foot of snow-----the raccoons probably won't come out again till breeding season----*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Time to switch criders


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Never used a dogproof ,look very efficient .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

